# durban poison,orange bud..my first grow



## hollywood52 (Jan 28, 2008)

this is my very first grow i planted 2 durban poison 1 orange bud (fems)and 1 bag seed wich is in pic. (8days ) waite on the dp and org to pop up.

set up: 14 26watt cfls

temp: 85 hum: 50%

closet size: 44"x  24x" 8'
any advive would be great. will take new pic when dp and org dprout daily.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like ur on ur way to a good start!


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 28, 2008)

Alittle too hot though, u want ur temps around 73-75 with the lights on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2008)

things look to be in order...good luck on your grow and lloking forward to your progress...TBG will be along shortly to give some Green MOGO for ya..good luck and welcome friend


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 28, 2008)

yeroc i got a fan goin and a humidifier do you recomend raising the lights? thnx..


----------



## goddog (Jan 29, 2008)

maybe slide a piece of glass under the lights.

or less lights but closer...


----------



## gangalama (Jan 29, 2008)

_Good Luck!!!_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 29, 2008)

*The babies are coming right along and looking great. Here's some GREEN MOJO to get them others out of the ground.  *


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 29, 2008)

thnx for the mojo tbg


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 29, 2008)

ill try to show the day by day growth. here bag seed (day 9) first durban poison starting to come through the soil. will take pic tomarrow


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 30, 2008)

from left to right bag seed(day10) durban poison(day1) orange bud (day1) and free seeds from marijuana-seeds.nl(around day7)


----------



## sillysara (Jan 30, 2008)

hollywood ur grow looks great, i smoked some orange bud today great stone ur gonna like  the results


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 30, 2008)

yeroc1982 said:
			
		

> Alittle too hot though, u want ur temps around 73-75 with the lights on.


 
I agree.  I keep mine around 75 and a humidity of 35%


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 30, 2008)

i aadded an exhuast fan and it keeps the temp at 77 and things ar lookin up ..thnx


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 31, 2008)

from left to right bagseeds (day11) durban(day2) durban (day1) orange(day2)


----------



## headband (Jan 31, 2008)

i want some durban, dude your lucky:shocked: ive bought some dp at helping hands, s.b, so ridiculous  :holysheep: yor in for a treat


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks man looking forward to harvest!!!


----------



## thestandard (Feb 1, 2008)

good job dude, looks great


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 1, 2008)

left to right bagseed(Day12)durban(Day3)durban(Day2)orange(Day3)


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 2, 2008)

bagseed(day13)durban(Day4)durban(Day3)orange(Day4)


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 4, 2008)

left to right bagseed(day15)durban(day6)durban(day5)orange(day6)
my closet is startin to get a nice skunky smell from the bagseed.the orange bud is alot bigger then the durban that was planted on the same day..idunno slow start.any advice would be great.


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 4, 2008)

heres some pics of my other grow with the free seed around day12


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 4, 2008)

lookn good, man...lookn good


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 6, 2008)

from left to right bagseed(day16)durban(Day7)durban(day6)orange(day7)
The orange bud had huge growth in one day!!! the durban a lil slower grow. does that drooping in the first pic look normal? any tips would be great.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice set up , nice strains , looks a bit over watered? the big one.   or under watered, one of the too.

Other then that nice set up , how many lumens you at like 20k?


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 6, 2008)

prob. over watered. yeah its like 22k


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good.  

I am excited to watch this grow.  My 1st grow was a durban poison X Skunk and I had great results.  I had a journal too, probably on page 8 now, it's been a while.

Good luck, I'll stay tuned.


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 6, 2008)

left to right bagseed(day17)durban(day8)durban(day7)orange(day8) 

the orange bud is like twice the size of the durban that sprouted the same day. i also got some goodies from our friends at growhigh.com and seedboutique. which included purple widow, blue thunder,white satin,and bubblelicious. prob star that grow in a couple of weeks


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 7, 2008)

bagseed(day18)durban(day9)durban(day8)orange(day9)
the bagseed i think is underwatered i hope so i gave her a big drink hopefully she'll be better.


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 7, 2008)

these some pics of my other grow. around day16 ish some are starting to get yellow spots idunno what it could be if anyone has any ideas that would be great.


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 10, 2008)

left to right durban(day11)durban(day10)orange(day11)

i moverd the bagseed to my othergrow to start flower..early i know but trying to make room so i can start my bubblelicous,purple widow,white satin and blue thunder grow.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 10, 2008)

wow there looking good and getting big fast


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks man that orange bud is really gettin big.it like 3 times the size of the durban


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 11, 2008)

as i said i put the bagseed in the other room to start flower..and today i noticed what look like orange pistils but too soon to tell. can you have orange pistils?


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 12, 2008)

left to right bagseed(day3flwr)durban(day13)durban(day12)orange(day13)


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 12, 2008)

heres some pic of my other grow all in flower so i can make room for strains listed before


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 12, 2008)

*Whats going on HW. I see the young ladies are coming right along and looking great. Nice strain selection as well. GREEN MOJO all around.  *


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah that babie was underwatered....but your learning.

looking great!!!!!


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 12, 2008)

well update started orange bud on 1/4 strength nutes today.will see how it does and maybe move up from there. bagseed update ITs A GIRL found several orange and white pistils today will post pics tomarrow also started bloom nutes 1/2 strength....also found one suspected male in other grow going to wait a day to be pos....thanks for the GREEN MOJO TBG


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 13, 2008)

left to right bagseed(day5 flower)durban(day15)durban(day14)orange(day15)bubblelicious(day1) i dont know whats up with the little durban it doesnt seem to be growing well..but i gues that just the way it is.. the last pic is a pic of the bigger durbans leaf i dont know what wrong i havent started nutes and its not that hot at 77-80 any ideas would be great.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 13, 2008)

they are looking very nice man keep up the good work what kind of lighting you using in there man? looks like cfl's try to get an hps in there man


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah i got 14 cfls ive been looking into one..should i get convertable mh/hps or just veg and flower with hps?


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 19, 2008)

from left to right durban(day20)orange(day20)bubblelicios(day4)
been some bad news the bagseed turned out to be a dude..other durban got the axe cause it was dying and i couldnt fix it..idunno the last pic is of my orange bud (fem) in a ez hydro kit i bought of my boy $15..day 16


also took 4 cuttings from orange bud and 3 from durban couple days ago theyre doing good


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 19, 2008)

there looking nice i bet you cant wait to be smoking some


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah man im waiting i haven smoked in 14 months man...so ill be lit


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 21, 2008)

right to left durban(Day22)orange(Day22)some pics of plants 9 into flower and hydro orange(Day22)


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 25, 2008)

lil update left to right durban(Day4flwer)orange(day4flwer)hydro orange(Day4flwer) and after 4 day of 12/12 the hydro is the only one with sign of sex and its a fem. and the last are some pics of some bagseed wk 2 flower..



and got high for the first time in months today feeling goood!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

nice lookin girls man , keep up the good work.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 25, 2008)

dude! submit this  plant to bud pic of the month. me likey! this ones gonna turn out right!​


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 27, 2008)

quick question...on my plants that are in wk 2of flower at the base by the soild there alot of extra shoots coming out should i let them bud or trim them..gotta go back to work will post pics and update later tonite


----------



## hollywood52 (Feb 28, 2008)

some pics of buds 16 into flower.waitin on durban and orange to sex


----------



## Fretless (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow another amazing first grow.  Another score! for the CFL's.  Those little buggers rock it out.  It is good that you flowered relatively early, keeping the plants small and still feasible with CFLs.

    Many people do prune the lower shoots which allows more energy for the fatter, upper bud clusters.  It's optional.


----------



## hollywood52 (Mar 1, 2008)

here some pic of plants that are wk 3 in flower and the durban,and the orange bud are a few day in to flower both sexed femalesright to left 
durban,orange,bagseed wk 3


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 1, 2008)

looks like its goin along nice. i think with my grow im gonna grow til they show sex then keep all the females and one select male. then isolate the male and only pollinate one female. im thinking of keeping a mother but not sure yet.

 peace!​


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 1, 2008)

hey...heres a pic of my grow. got two stout little girls i hope. im not supposed  to update til wednesday but heres a little peek of what i got goin on.

 that pic really shows how well your bud is comin along. looks great man.​


----------

